# Pinarello 2010



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I have heard that for 2010 that the Prince will not change and the only thing that will be different is that they will drop a couple of colours. They will continue to do the Valverde Prince of Spain for another year.

They will introduce the FP10 and the Dogma will get a new make over.

Does anyone else know anything else?


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*weightweenies*

There's some photos of the new Dogma over at the weightweenies road forum. I would post the link, but it doesn't seem to be working right now.

-Smarty


----------

